# When did yall plant tomatoes?



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

First year to grow a garden.
The research I did said not to plant til after the last frost. Right after the last cold spell I bought 4in big beef pots and cherry tomatoes. My Big beef are 3 foot tall but not tomatoes and no flowers. Did I do something wrong?

My cherry tomatoes and everything else in my garden is doing well.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Are they getting full sun? I planted the end of March. The weather has been cool at night here.Maters like 70 at night & 90 during the day. I've got some maters but I'm hoping the warmer weather will kick them off. I do have some blooms though. 
You should have some blooms. Maters need good dirt,right amount of water & full sun. I've never planted in containers so I can't help there. 
I fertlize mine with fish emmulsion through out the season.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Rubberback, how often do you use the fish emulsion?
I have some, only used it once.
Might try it, although my tomato plants are already 5-6 foot tall.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Mikeyhunts said:


> Rubberback, how often do you use the fish emulsion?
> I have some, only used it once.
> Might try it, although my tomato plants are already 5-6 foot tall.


Every two weeks if I remember. Did it yesterday. You have a bunch of maters on the plants?


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Planted tomatoes and peppers 1st week of March and seems like the more consistent warm temps have really kicked the tomatoes off with production of fruit. But, I also think the cooler than usual weather has hurt my peppers because they're not producing hardly any even though the plants look beautiful.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bbgarcia said:


> Planted tomatoes and peppers 1st week of March and seems like the more consistent warm temps have really kicked the tomatoes off with production of fruit. But, I also think the cooler than usual weather has hurt my peppers because they're not producing hardly any even though the plants look beautiful.


Just the opposite here. I've been picking banana peppers already & bells are already on the plant. Bells like this weather. I've even picked some japs. Very strange. O well I'll take what I can get.
I will agree that the hotter weather is helping my maters. Hope, this weather sticks around. Of course a shower now & then would be nice.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

1st week in March. Mine are big as tennis balls, now trying to keep darn Mockingbirds off them is a project. Tried owl, no luck, tried pie pans, somewhat luck, netting works but its a hassle.


----------



## bayrat00 (Oct 12, 2006)

Try hanging Red christmas tree balls on the cage. Scares them off them they peck it.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I planted big tomatoes plants in late March, I think. Got the first Early Girl yesterday, tennis ball size. Better Boy and Big Beef have good sized fruit but still green. Already pulled a few banana peppers. One mess of Blue Lake bush string beans from 8 sickly looking plants. Bell peppers are coming along....waiting on some red color. 
Raised bed of chicken house litter mix.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I planted tomatoes in the garden the end of March...but started them in pots inside in January. 

Not a lot of tomatoes yet but plants are generally about three feet. I'd say the cherry tomatoes are more numerous than the big ones here also. I'm trying some new varieties this year and looking forward to seeing how they turn out. 

I'm getting anxious for some vine ripe ones...nothing better than right off the vine with salt shaker in hand.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

March 1rst then they got ice stormed and froze for the first time in 15 years. Replanted them on the 8th. I'm harvesting early girls, celebrities,romas and Jullietes now.


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

Seems as though something went wrong with mine. Cant say I didnt try. Guess I will pull them up and use the space for Okra.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

see-n-spots said:


> Seems as though something went wrong with mine. Cant say I didnt try. Guess I will pull them up and use the space for Okra.


 You can do that...but why not give them more time? Okra will grow and produce all summer so you have plenty of time to plant it...in fact, it really hasn't been hot enough around here for good Okra growth.

I'd recommend you consider waiting another two or three weeks...and if by then you don't see blooms then go with Okra...and you won't have lost any significant time and may be surprised to see tomatoes forming in that time frame.


----------



## see-n-spots (Apr 9, 2007)

Good advice meadowlark. Ill give it more time. Wont hurt anything


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Ours are about 2-3 ft tall, some have tomatoes, none have ripened yet.

The peppers, on the other hand, are just now starting to grow. They're all still 1ft or less.

We planted around the end of March.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Planted peppers and tomatoes on Feb.15th.Had to cover one time due to 25 degree cold front. Been picking both for a week or so. I always planted on Feb. 1st before, but this was a strange year weatherwise.


----------



## shoalnuff (Dec 18, 2013)

goatchze said:


> Ours are about 2-3 ft tall, some have tomatoes, none have ripened yet.
> 
> The peppers, on the other hand, are just now starting to grow. They're all still 1ft or less.
> 
> We planted around the end of March.


^^^same here^^^ Weve been eating squash for a few weeks and maters are looking good but none are ripe yet. I have some small peppers on the plants but they are comming along pretty slow. I hope this warmer weather will boost their growth!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

After the frosts last spring so we decided to wait until after Easter this year. Working out well so far. I could use some consistently warm weather though.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> I fertlize mine with fish emmulsion through out the season.


My wife swore she'd never set foot in the garden if I used fish emulsion again. She helps keep it weeded, so no more of that for me.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

Picked a dozen cherries for my 1st harvest yesterday. Early Girls soon to follow it looks like.


----------

